# Hideaway Gift Wrap Center



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, alrighty then. Got a new project in the making. My sweetie found this and said..."Huneee, will you make me one?" :surprise: OK. :smile:

After taking inventory of my cutoffs, I have enough stuff to build this project except for the top. This is a god time to clean out the scraps.

Now, saying all that, I don't have enough plywood to make a solid bottom but I do have enough 1x material to use that will make the box sturdy. I might slip in a small piece or two of 1/4 inch ply to close up the bottom after I get the basic box built.

It's funny, the person that built this lists all the tools and suggestions where to buy them. I said HUMPH, I got all that stuff!:grin::grin::grin: In fact my pocket hole jig will run circles around the one they listed! :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

Here is a link to the project and free instructions.
https://www.buildsomething.com/plans/P44EE77730B49AF0D/Hideaway-Gift-Wrap-

More later, and probably a few pics to come also.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad I'm at work when I opened this up. Otherwise it would be on my honey do list as well!! Ours is in an old vacuum cleaner box. And every time we pull something else out the closet, that box of gift rapes and bows falls over. I will have to put this in my "very much later", "honey do list." For now, for my eyes only!! ;o)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Almost finished! All I need is a top, a pair of hinges, some 3/4 inch dowel rods, and four small casters. :surprise:

Not too shabby for a lazy afternoon's work. :grin: I dug out some of the off-cuts from previous projects and almost had enough to build to whole thing.

Instead of using a solid bottom, I used up some pine boards and secured them at the front, rear and a piece in the middle. Sorta like the supports you would find under the box springs in a bed. That all went together pretty quickly. Glue, brad nails and some pocket screws made for a sturdy (and square) frame.

Then I cut the pieces to fit for the inside parts that hold the dowel rods. I cut and drilled the holes and slots exactly as the plans call for. The three pieces are glued and nailed into the frame. Then I cut the two short pieces so they fit snugly.

As you can see, my sweetie has been doing a dry fit! :surprise::grin: She likes it! :smile: She gave me the OK to nail the short support where the scissors are, but leave the other one so it can be moved around as needed. As it turns out, some of our wrapping supplies are bigger than the person that designed their project. But all will be good in the end.

Durn it. I still need a top so I will have to buy a 1/2 sheet of 3/4 inch ply at the big box store. They have bins with various sizes available.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

This project is finished. On to the next one. :smile:

I cut a relief for the hand so it doesn't get pinched and provides room to grip the lid when raising or lowering it. Thirty inch wide rolls fit perfectly. I had about 7 1/2 inches of space to work with and this project turned out to be almost 7 inches tall with the small casters attached.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice result Mike.


----------

